# Funny Video #2 flyfishing guide



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Paralyzer to the chode!! morgy fly? This is well worth the time.

[youtube:3kucxlwz]http://www.youtube.com/v/1Db6moaCuk8?version=3&hl=en_US[/youtube:3kucxlwz]


----------



## OPED (Jan 24, 2009)

Very good! My wife even chuckled a little bit.


----------

